# Margu.... Explorer???



## Bob S

Can anyone complete the name?
Seen at Ipswich on the 17th June 2006.

Any help appreciated


----------



## Santos

*Margu.... Explorer*

Marguerite Explorer ----- Ex Western isle Sailing and Exploration Co.

For sale only £135.000, however may now be sold.

See below link.

http://www.users.zetnet.co.uk/wisex/


Chris.


----------



## Bob S

Thanks Chris, I was going through the alphabet to see what could follow the "U", gave up when I got to "Z" (Thumb)


----------



## JCMorgan

The Marguerite was sold (I think early 2005) to someone who was going to run charter trips - I have been trying to find details since but their website has gone and I can't find any traces. Does anybody know?


----------

